
Uber’s plan to turn billion-dollar losses into profits isn’t crazy - gnicholas
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/02/ubers-plan-to-turn-billion-dollar-losses-into-profits-isnt-crazy/
======
gnicholas
> _Uber says Eats lost $461 million in Q4 2019. That 's a remarkable figure
> because Uber's Eats revenue (excluding money that went straight to
> restaurants or drivers) was only $734 million. In other words, Uber lost
> more than 60 cents on every dollar of Eats revenue it took in._

Those are some terrible margins. Can this be turned around simply by economies
of scale (more orders from the same neighborhood, all delivered at once)? Or
is this something that can't be profitable until there are self-driving
delivery vehicles?

